# Drying Strawberries



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about drying some strawberries. Anyone done this before, is there anything special that needs to be done?????


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I just sliced them with my egg slicer and put them in my dehydrator. They are great. My grand kids eat them like candy.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

debbluu said:


> I just sliced them with my egg slicer and put them in my dehydrator. They are great. My grand kids eat them like candy.


WOW ... an egg slicer ... what a great idea! Thanks


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

The egg slicer works great and saves time. I did bananas with it last time and that was great too.


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds easy, I'll pick up an egg slicer thanks.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you spray them with lemon juice?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't when I dry them and have not had any problems with discoloration.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't spray the strawberries but I do the banana slices.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I just slice and dry. I don't do a lot of plain sliced strawberries I do more strawberry leather.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I never thought of an egg slicer either. :beercheer:

I slice mine about 1/4" thick and throw them in the dehydrator; no treatment. Here is the last of last years dried strawberries. :droolie:


----------

